

Ask HN: job postings for non-YC funded startups? - old-gregg

I wanted to post a job here for NYC-based Rubyists but I am not sure if PG approves these kind of postings since they certainly fall into commercial territory.<p>Yet, if I were looking for a job the first place I would check would certainly be HN because it's fun to be around people like myslef, but right now YC-funded companies aren't offering anything interesting. Given the current economic conditions I doubt that such posting would create significant competition for YC-funded companies.<p>So... would it be appropriate to try to hire folks around here?
======
wheels
Jobs pop up here from time to time. The closest thing to a rule seems to be
that they fall into the Hacker News ethos. If it reads like it's from a HR-
droid it's likely to get killed. If it uses the word ninja, it's likely to be
killed and your pets are likely to turn up with broken limbs. If it's geared
towards this audience, it's likely to be tolerated.

~~~
Travis
... and, no offense intended to pg (who has done a great job building this
community!), but if HN became the kind of place with a monopoly on job
postings... it will lose its spot as my favorite / most useful website.
Seriously, that kind of control would be a sign of the beginning of the end...

------
icey
It's better to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission... right?

------
run4yourlives
_All the jobs listed here are at startups that were at some point funded by Y
Combinator. Some are now established companies. Others may be only a few weeks
old._

That's at the top of the jobs page. You should really email pg prior to doing
this.

